# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Chế tạo và phân phối máy CNC 5 trục tại Việt Nam

## elkun24

Sau những nỗ lực không ngừng nghỉ của đội ngũ kỹ thuật cùng sự chỉ đạo sát sao của ban lãnh đạo công ty, Hateco Việt Nam đã nghiên cứu và chế tạo thành công các dòng máy CNC phục vụ sản xuất các sản phẩm tranh, tượng gỗ.


Với khung vỏ máy được làm bằng kết cấu thép vững chắc, bộ điều khiển và linh kiện ngoại nhập từ Đài Loan, Nhật Bản,... sử dụng bộ điều khiển Mach 3 CNC, chúng tôi khẳng định và cam kết những sản phẩm mang công nghệ made by Hateco Việt Nam sẽ cho chất lượng tốt nhất đáp ứng nhu cầu từ phía khách hàng.




Các mẫu máy CNC được thiết kế tùy biến theo nhu cầu của người sử dụng (kích thước sản phẩm, số đầu gia công,...) nên đạt được sự đa dạng về kiểu dáng, cam kết nhanh chóng trong quá trình bảo hành, bảo dưỡng, sửa chữa,... đồng hành cùng quý khách hàng trong quá trình sử dụng máy.

* Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ với chúng tôi : Công ty TNHH Hateco Việt Nam
Địa chỉ : Cổ Điển- Hải Bối- Đông Anh- Hà Nội
Điện thoại tư vấn : 096 505 3663
Website : hntech.org*

----------

katerman

----------


## thaodaitu

Bạn thương mại cho mình cái post 5 trục này được không?

----------


## elkun24

> Bạn thương mại cho mình cái post 5 trục này được không?


E chưa hiểu ý bác. Có gì bác add zalo tiện nói chuyện ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## suu_tam

Em thấy giá báo trên trang webs của công ty phải nói là RẤT CAO so với giá ở Phù Khê máy TQ.

----------


## elkun24

> Em thấy giá báo trên trang webs của công ty phải nói là RẤT CAO so với giá ở Phù Khê máy TQ.


Máy nào giá đó bác ạ. Hàng Tung của thì quá rẻ rồi. E cạnh tranh bằng chất lượng chứ nếu cạnh tranh bằng giá thì e thua Tung của ạ.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## maydancanh123

hàng đẹp và có ve ngon đấy bác

----------

elkun24

----------


## Nam CNC

Bác chủ thớt cho anh em vài hình máy của công ty chế tạo nha , thêm vài mẫu thực tế nữa . Ít thông tin quá  , tham khảo web thấy hình ảnh đa số máy nước ngoài và hình ảnh tham khảo của các nước khác.

----------


## Tuanlm

Ừa. Thấy toàn hình đồ họa, vs máy nước ngoài. Kiểu như treo cái gì gì ấy...

----------


## elkun24

> Bác chủ thớt cho anh em vài hình máy của công ty chế tạo nha , thêm vài mẫu thực tế nữa . Ít thông tin quá  , tham khảo web thấy hình ảnh đa số máy nước ngoài và hình ảnh tham khảo của các nước khác.


Trong video là máy thật đang chạy đó ạ. Máy chưa được đẹp về hình thức nên e chưa public vội. Nếu có cơ hội ra ngoài Bắc hy vọng được giao lưu với bác ạ. Em sẽ cập nhật dần dần các sản phẩm qua topic này ạ. Cảm ơn bác quan tâm. Hehe.




> Ừa. Thấy toàn hình đồ họa, vs máy nước ngoài. Kiểu như treo cái gì gì ấy...


Her her. Treo cái gì kệ em  :Big Grin:  Vẽ thôi e cũng thấy là việc khó với nhiều bác rồi đấy ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuanlm

Uhn. Vậy đổi thành công ty bán...bánh vẽ đi.

----------


## CKD

Thấy giới thiệu doanh nghiệp mà thiếu sự thành tâm.

Bảo là sản phẩm tùy biến theo nhu cầu. Tất nhiên là không có sẵn. Nhưng chí ít cũng phải có sản phẩm đã làm, đằng này lấy hình ảnh của người khác.
Khi được hỏi thì bảo là treo cái gì thây kệ.

Từ phong cách đó cho thấy sự thờ ơ và giả thật thế nào. Cứ cho là thế giới ảo nên kệ nó, nhưng ảo thể hiện phần nào cái thật.
Nói thật lòng chứ làm ăn kinh doanh, dù là giả thì cũng phải đàng hoàng để tạo hình ảnh ban đầu. Chứ mới cái nhìn đầu tiên đã tạo ấn tượng không tốt rồi, thiếu cái tâm với những người quan tâm đến mình thì...

Còn việc vẽ và thi công 5axis không đơn giản với nhiều người. Nhưng chắn chắn là nhiều người làm được, thậm chí tốt và rất tốt nữa là khác. Nhất là với sự phát triển CAD/CAM như hiện nay thì mọi thứ trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. Do đó đừng xem thường người khác, có thể họ chưa biết về vận hành 5axis, nhưng họ có nhu cầu và thừa tiền để mua và thuê bác làm dịch vụ á. Nên trân trọng họ.

Và việc ứng dụng 5axis để chạy tượng ở vn không hiếm, chẵng qua họ không chia sẻ thôi.

Post 5axis nó huyền bí vì nó là công cụ kiếm cơm của nhiều người. Ngay cả với hãng CAD/CAM vẫn làm ra vẻ bí mật. Chứ nó cũng chẵng cao siêu quá đâu. Và vì đồng cảm với việc muốn có thì phải trả phí, nên mình không bàn vụ này.

Dù sao thì bác là một trong những người đầu tiên chia sẻ và giới thiệu về 5axis. Hy vọng phản ứng của bác ở trên chỉ là bong đùa trong thế giới ảo. Hy vong các chia sẻ của bác sắp tới sẽ chứng minh được thế giới thật của bác.
Chúc bác và doanh nghiệp thành công.

----------


## suu_tam

Post 4 và 5 trục powermill em chia sẻ từ lâu rồi mà.
Mấy cái đó bọn trung quốc nó BIẾU KHÔNG theo máy từ đời nào rồi còn gì.

----------


## elkun24

> Thấy giới thiệu doanh nghiệp mà thiếu sự thành tâm.
> 
> Bảo là sản phẩm tùy biến theo nhu cầu. Tất nhiên là không có sẵn. Nhưng chí ít cũng phải có sản phẩm đã làm, đằng này lấy hình ảnh của người khác.
> Khi được hỏi thì bảo là treo cái gì thây kệ.
> 
> Từ phong cách đó cho thấy sự thờ ơ và giả thật thế nào. Cứ cho là thế giới ảo nên kệ nó, nhưng ảo thể hiện phần nào cái thật.
> Nói thật lòng chứ làm ăn kinh doanh, dù là giả thì cũng phải đàng hoàng để tạo hình ảnh ban đầu. Chứ mới cái nhìn đầu tiên đã tạo ấn tượng không tốt rồi, thiếu cái tâm với những người quan tâm đến mình thì...
> 
> Còn việc vẽ và thi công 5axis không đơn giản với nhiều người. Nhưng chắn chắn là nhiều người làm được, thậm chí tốt và rất tốt nữa là khác. Nhất là với sự phát triển CAD/CAM như hiện nay thì mọi thứ trở nên dễ dàng hơn rất nhiều. Do đó đừng xem thường người khác, có thể họ chưa biết về vận hành 5axis, nhưng họ có nhu cầu và thừa tiền để mua và thuê bác làm dịch vụ á. Nên trân trọng họ.
> ...





> Uhn. Vậy đổi thành công ty bán...bánh vẽ đi.


Hehe. Cảm ơn lời góp ý của các bác. Em xin chia sẻ thật. Trước cái thời sinh viên em cũng hay mò lên diễn đàn ngâm cứu cơ mà dần dần thì e chả còn quan tâm lắm các bác nói gì nữa. Diễn đàn trở thành nơi mua vui và mua bán nhiều rồi. Thay vì cổ vũ động viên các bác làm sản phẩm thật thì cứ hễ có cái gì là sao cũng có bác vào ném đá. Em ko hiểu sao lại có tư duy đó ???

Em chỉ diễn đạt đúng những gì giống như bác Tuanlm gì đó diễn đạt. Vậy tại sao bác lại thấy khó chịu nhỉ ?  :Smile: ) Em quen cũng rất nhiều ng giỏi và cái em làm chưa là gì đâu các bác ạ. Chẳng qua e biến cái e làm được thành miếng cơm của em thôi. Các thành viên cty e cũng đã post nhiều post chia sẻ trên diễn đàn rồi tuy nhiên e sẽ ko nói họ là ai đâu  :Smile: ) Giỏi thì ko cần nói nhiều ạ, e chỉ thể hiện bằng sản phẩm thôi.

Hy vọng diễn đàn nhanh chóng trở thành 1 sân chơi về tri thức  :Big Grin:

----------


## elkun24

> Post 4 và 5 trục powermill em chia sẻ từ lâu rồi mà.
> Mấy cái đó bọn trung quốc nó BIẾU KHÔNG theo máy từ đời nào rồi còn gì.


Nếu chịu khó tìm hiểu thì rất nhiều post trên mạng bác ạ. Nhưng lấy về và tùy biến theo ý mình, đó mới là cái quan trọng ạ.

----------


## QuyND

Coi trời bằng vung  :Smile: ). Khi bác không thuyết phục được người ta tin bác có thể làm được những gì thì bác quay lại xĩa xói người ta, xĩa xói sân chơi không đủ “tri thức”  :Smile: ). Bác bảo không quan tâm thì bác quote lại lời người ta làm gì  :Smile: ).

À mà trình em cũng chả bằng ai đâu, bác đừng quan tâm lời em nhé.  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

chẳng ném đá gì bác đâu, đây đâu phải là mục mua bán , mong bác chứng minh được những gì mà mình đã làm và thành công .

Ít nhất trong đây bác đưa ra mẫu máy , thông số kỹ thuật , sản phẩm được chạy từ máy .

Mô hình trong video cũng chỉ dừng lại là mô hình , chưa phải là 1 cái máy dành cho sản xuất đúng nghĩa , bình thường với mình khi quảng cáo mô hình công ty thì ít nhất mình đã thương mại được máy móc mình quảng cáo rồi , chứng minh hiệu quả rồi thì mới quảng bá .

Nếu đứng về phía khách hàng, em sẽ tư vấn cho họ tìm nơi mua máy sản xuất thực sự , tham quan những máy móc đã thương mại và đang sản xuất , chứ theo web thì bên công ty chỉ mới thành công theo cách nghĩ của chính mình  , giờ có nhận làm máy thì mới bắt tay vào chế tạo thực , như vậy chỉ khác nào khách hàng lúc này như chuột bạch đồng hành cùng thí nghiệm trên 1 cái máy quy mô sản xuất ?

Mà nói thiệt , sản phẩm đang chạy trên máy trong video thì nó không đạt yêu cầu dù chưa ra sản phẩm cuối cùng , em nhìn nó có cảm giác bên bác đang chạy có 1 dao từ A-Z .... xơ ơi là xơ .


Hi vọng trong thời gian sớm nhất bác công bố nhiều hơn nữa , chuyên nghiệp hơn nữa , em chắc chắn quảng cáo cho bác không công vào lúc ấy nếu ai đó muốn tìm mua máy đục tượng gỗ theo 4-5 trục đồng thời.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## suu_tam

> Nếu chịu khó tìm hiểu thì rất nhiều post trên mạng bác ạ. Nhưng lấy về và tùy biến theo ý mình, đó mới là cái quan trọng ạ.


Thời xưa mới phải ngồi soạn post. Chứ thời nay đi kèm với các chương trình CAM là có sẵn các chương trình tạo, sửa file post rồi. Toàn giao diện GUI rất trực quan chỉ việc chọn thôi. Máy mình sao thì mình chọn vậy. Nó còn có luôn minh họa cho mình nhìn luôn. Có gì đâu.

----------


## hoangmanh

Em cũng làm máy 5 trục cũng như bác namcnc vậy em cũng làm từ a tới z từ dựng máy lập trính tới xây dựng post thực ra nó chẳng có gì cao siêu cả mà công việc của em thì ko liên quan tới 5 trục lên e cũng ko quan tâm nhiều  mong bác chủ có thể chia sẻ cho anh em nhiều hơn  thanks

----------


## hoangmanh

https://www.facebook.com/10000319745...9068715543027/
Không biết có bác nào chạy được 4 trục đồng thời như video này chưa nhỉ

----------


## elkun24

> chẳng ném đá gì bác đâu, đây đâu phải là mục mua bán , mong bác chứng minh được những gì mà mình đã làm và thành công .
> 
> Ít nhất trong đây bác đưa ra mẫu máy , thông số kỹ thuật , sản phẩm được chạy từ máy .
> 
> Mô hình trong video cũng chỉ dừng lại là mô hình , chưa phải là 1 cái máy dành cho sản xuất đúng nghĩa , bình thường với mình khi quảng cáo mô hình công ty thì ít nhất mình đã thương mại được máy móc mình quảng cáo rồi , chứng minh hiệu quả rồi thì mới quảng bá .
> 
> Nếu đứng về phía khách hàng, em sẽ tư vấn cho họ tìm nơi mua máy sản xuất thực sự , tham quan những máy móc đã thương mại và đang sản xuất , chứ theo web thì bên công ty chỉ mới thành công theo cách nghĩ của chính mình  , giờ có nhận làm máy thì mới bắt tay vào chế tạo thực , như vậy chỉ khác nào khách hàng lúc này như chuột bạch đồng hành cùng thí nghiệm trên 1 cái máy quy mô sản xuất ?
> 
> Mà nói thiệt , sản phẩm đang chạy trên máy trong video thì nó không đạt yêu cầu dù chưa ra sản phẩm cuối cùng , em nhìn nó có cảm giác bên bác đang chạy có 1 dao từ A-Z .... xơ ơi là xơ .
> ...


Tất nhiên e đã chạy bằng 2 dao ạ. Và trong post trước e có nói với bác là e sẽ up dần các sản phẩm lên. Vì để phân biệt máy chạy 4 hay 5 trục ko nhiều ng đủ tinh ý để phát hiện. Đây là sản phẩm cần thời gian để đi vào thị trường chứ ngày 1 ngày 2 thì rất khó ạ. Bác góp ý thì e luôn trả lời đàng hoàng như bác thấy đó ạ. Chứ ko phải vào đá đểu 1 câu xong chạy ra ạ.




> Coi trời bằng vung ). Khi bác không thuyết phục được người ta tin bác có thể làm được những gì thì bác quay lại xĩa xói người ta, xĩa xói sân chơi không đủ “tri thức” ). Bác bảo không quan tâm thì bác quote lại lời người ta làm gì ).
> 
> À mà trình em cũng chả bằng ai đâu, bác đừng quan tâm lời em nhé. )


Nhất trí bác  :Smile: )

----------


## elkun24

> Em cũng làm máy 5 trục cũng như bác namcnc vậy em cũng làm từ a tới z từ dựng máy lập trính tới xây dựng post thực ra nó chẳng có gì cao siêu cả mà công việc của em thì ko liên quan tới 5 trục lên e cũng ko quan tâm nhiều  mong bác chủ có thể chia sẻ cho anh em nhiều hơn  thanks


Dần dần e sẽ chia sẻ hết bác ạ  :Big Grin: 




> Thời xưa mới phải ngồi soạn post. Chứ thời nay đi kèm với các chương trình CAM là có sẵn các chương trình tạo, sửa file post rồi. Toàn giao diện GUI rất trực quan chỉ việc chọn thôi. Máy mình sao thì mình chọn vậy. Nó còn có luôn minh họa cho mình nhìn luôn. Có gì đâu.


Em làm kỹ thuật và cũng va chạm nhiều. Tuyệt nhiên e ko bao h nói câu : "Có gì đâu"  :Big Grin:

----------


## thaodaitu

Bạn thương mại cho mình file post processor của powermill dùng cho máy 5 trục của bạn đó được không?

----------


## Nam CNC

---cách làm máy của bác chủ là gá spindle lên trục xoay , bác chủ nhớ tư vấn cho khách chọn ATC spindle nhé , để ổn định cao độ khi lập trình nhiều dao , ATC spindle china dạo này đã rẻ rất nhiều rồi .

--- có thể mua đầu kẹp thủy lực dành cho ER  ECO grip , cái món này kẹp dao thủy lực nên rất ổn định cao độ nếu như ban đầu gắn vòng nhựa cho mỗi con dao để xác định độ sâu gá dao.

---Nếu không quá cầu kì và không cần chính xác cao thì cây thước kẹp hay 1 cái cử so dao bằng mica làm sẵn thì spindle gỗ china 24K vẫn chạy tốt.


Để em sưu tầm hình ảnh mà em diễn tả em sẽ post sau nhé.

----------

elkun24, huyquynhbk

----------


## CKD

Nếu bạn nghĩ là nơi mua vui thì tùy bạn vậy.
Tôi nghĩ, mỗi phát ngôn trong thế giới ảo đều thể hiện con người thật.
Bài viết giới thiệu về sản phẩm, dịch vụ của một tập thể, một công ty nên tôi nghĩ cần nghiêm túc để tạo hình ảnh và uy tín.

Và trên hết tôi quan tâm đến bạn, cty của bạn nên góp ý vậy thôi. Chứ khó chịu làm gì.

----------


## suu_tam

> https://www.facebook.com/10000319745...9068715543027/
> Không biết có bác nào chạy được 4 trục đồng thời như video này chưa nhỉ


Em bấm vào link nhưng không còn nữa. Nhưng cái gì thì không biết chứ 4 trục thì bọn trung quốc nó là trùm.
Nó có một vài chương trình tạo đường dao CHUYÊN NGHIỆP dành cho máy 4 trục. Chỉ việc ném file STL vào còn phần tạo surface dẫn hướng là việc của nó.

----------


## hoangmanh

em xin phép up lại


cái này họ lập trỉnh trên powermill  nếu chạy khoanh vùng những góc khuất thì em còn làm được chứ chạy một lần mà ra được như vậy thì em thua

----------

Gamo

----------


## suu_tam

> cái này họ lập trỉnh trên powermill  nếu chạy khoanh vùng những góc khuất thì em còn làm được chứ chạy một lần mà ra được như vậy thì em thua


Sao bác biết bọn nó tạo dao bằng powermill.
Cái mẫu này rất giống mẫu đường sẵn của bọn TQ.

----------


## suu_tam

https://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/...0064060839.mp4

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

Bá đạo quá bác Suu_Tam ... mấy anh china đi sau nhưng về đích quá nhanh . Quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm , ngày trước có món này thì máy nữ trang còn ngon hơn nhiều. Giờ thỉnh thoảng có khách hỏi ráp máy 5 trục không dám nhận vì công nghệ lạc hậu hơn in 3D và việc chuyển giao công nghệ nó nhức đầu quá nên bỏ luôn , bán máy cứ sợ bị gọi đt đi bảo hành với hướng dẫn hehehe.

----------


## suu_tam

> Bá đạo quá bác Suu_Tam ... mấy anh china đi sau nhưng về đích quá nhanh . Quá nhanh quá nguy hiểm , ngày trước có món này thì máy nữ trang còn ngon hơn nhiều. Giờ thỉnh thoảng có khách hỏi ráp máy 5 trục không dám nhận vì công nghệ lạc hậu hơn in 3D và việc chuyển giao công nghệ nó nhức đầu quá nên bỏ luôn , bán máy cứ sợ bị gọi đt đi bảo hành với hướng dẫn hehehe.


Vâng bác, nghành nữ trang giờ họ chuyển qua máy in chứ dùng máy khắc làm gì ạ.

----------


## nhatson

> Vâng bác, nghành nữ trang giờ họ chuyển qua máy in chứ dùng máy khắc làm gì ạ.


nữ trang ko có nghỉa phải chạy sáp cụ ợ

người bắc ko dùng chứ người miền nam hay có bộ vòng ciment. món này chạy trên vòng chứ ko đúc ra

----------

Gamo, khoa.address

----------


## Diyodira

xã hội là vậy đó, mà đặc biệt là vn ta, đất nước ngàn năm văn hiến và bằng ấy năm vẫn như con kiến.

dù với hình thức nào thì tôi vẫn rất trân trọng hướng khởi nghiệp của bạn elkun24, tôi đánh giá sự khởi đầu của bạn rất nền tảng, bạn đã chọn một trong những hướng tiếp cận sản phẩm đúng đắn.
sao lại phải khởi nghiệp bằng sảm phẩm mà không bằng cách khác, ý tưởng, mỗi người có một sức mạnh trí tuệ tiềm tàng riêng, không ai giống ai cả, sản phẩm nào cũng cần phải cải tiến theo thời gian, tại sao chúng ta không nâng đỡ, động viên những người như elkun24, tai sao chúng ta chỉ nghĩ một chiều là bỏ tiền mua sản phẩm hoàn hảo mà bỏ sót đầu tư để hình thành một sản phẩm, ở điều kiện khởi nghiệp và đặc biệt ở vn mà đòi hỏi phải có một sản phẩm khởi nghiệp khắt khe như vậy thì tôi e là khó khả thi, ai đã từng trãi qua sẽ hiểu, chúng ta không nên ích kỷ trong tư duy đầu tư, vì sao người vn ta tài giỏi thông minh mà không phát triển được đất nước là vậy, họ bị thui chột dần hết.

tks

----------

elkun24

----------


## suu_tam

> vì sao người vn ta tài giỏi thông minh mà không phát triển được đất nước là vậy


Hồi xưa bọn em trẻ con đi học được nhà trường nhồi vào đầu: "Nước ta từng VÀNG, biển BẠC". Và cả sau này cũng rất hay nghe đoạn như em quote của bác "người VN thông minh tài giỏi"
Cái gì nó ở cái kết quả, ở cái đích. Cái kết quả, cái đích tèng tèng thì không thể nào vỗ ngực tự hào được đâu ạ.

Làng em ở khu vực làng nghề làm gỗ, tuy không phải làng nghề to nhưng cả làng vẫn đang sống bằng nghề. Nhìn chung thì thấy người trong làng đều dạng nhanh nhậy, học nghề làm theo cái gì cũng khá,... Dân trong làng cũng hay tự hào là người làng mình so với các chỗ khác đều thông minh sáng tạo....
Em bảo là quan trọng là kết quả. Cả làng thì toàn lẹt đẹt nhà nào làm cũng chỉ có vài thợ làm thuê, thu nhập chỉ gọi là dư cơm ăn ba bữa. Khả năng làm to chẳng có, không quản lý được, không định hướng được,... chẳng mở rộng lớn được. Chỉ gọi là loanh quanh mấy cái KHÔN VẶT làm ăn cò con sao có thể nói là giỏi được.

Nên quan điểm của em là mình chẳng có gì là tài giỏi thông minh cả. Trước tiên muốn tiến lên được thì phải biết được hạn chế của mình chứ không thể ảo tưởng sức mạnh, thủ dâm tinh thần được.

----------

Fusionvie, haignition, Nam CNC, Tuấn

----------


## Diyodira

> Nên quan điểm của em là mình chẳng có gì là tài giỏi thông minh cả. Trước tiên muốn tiến lên được thì phải biết được hạn chế của mình chứ không thể ảo tưởng sức mạnh, thủ dâm tinh thần được.


tất nhiên mỗi người có một góc nhìn riêng, bạn nói không sai với góc nhìn quanh quẫn trong cái ao làng của mình.

như topic này, bác chủ bị cho là không có sản phẩm thực thụ thì là treo ..., hay lừa bịp vân vân, cũng như ông giáo sư quần đùi việt kiều muốn làm hiệu trưởng đại học thì phải có thêm điều kiện, mà không cần nghĩ tới năng lực chuyên môn và lợi ích của sự cống hiến của ông ấy, dẫn chứng nhiêu vậy cũng đủ thấy vì sao đất nước vẫn như con kiến.

trở lại với vấn đề của chủ topic, nếu ở phương tây, khi bạn đưa ra ý tưởng có ích cho xh thì họ rất hoan nghên và hổ trợ hết mình, họ không đòi hỏi gì hết mà trên tinh thần là nuôi dưỡng, và khuyến khích thói quen sáng tạo và cống hiến, còn ở ta thì knock out từ trong trứng nước

----------

elkun24

----------


## Gamo

Ui, em ủng hộ bác elkun24 phát triển & kinh doanh máy 5 trục.

Cơ mà cái hình đẹp ở bài đầu tiên là sản phẩm của bác hay của người khác?

Trong clip thì tại sao hình phay ra xơ thế vậy bác?

----------

Diyodira

----------


## suu_tam

- Vấn đề người Việt - hàng Việt.
Câu chuyện mấy ông BKAV làm điện thoại Việt. Bất đầu các ông đó nổ là sản xuất 100% nội địa, nào là nghiên cứ thiết kế máy, thiết kế phần mềm,...
Nói thì như thánh, bán hàng thì đầu tiên lại chỉ có kênh duy nhất là tự bán online.
Đương nhiên người dân không muốn làm con chuột bạch và cũng chẳng có gì để tin tưởng cả.... Bắt đầu nhiều thành phần lại quy chụp là VN thế nọ, VN thế kia, thấy sản phẩm Việt thì thế này thế kia...
Tại sao ông VIN ông đó ra oto người dân đang chờ đợi, ông đó ra điện thoại người ta chờ đợi xem ra sao. Bởi vì đội đó họ THỰC TẾ hơn nhiều. Đội ông ấy hợp tác và mua các sáng chế của bọn BQ Tây Ban Nha,... để sản xuất.
Bên mảng xe đội ông đó mời những nhân sự cao về lãnh đạo (nhân sự cũ GM và Bosch VN) rồi mua các bản quyền BMW để về sản xuất...

Vậy chẳng nhẽ chê ông VIN và hoan nghênh ông BKAV sao?

- Trở lại đến máy cnc loại hàng thị trường. Gặp rất nhiều các người hay tuyên bố những câu đại:
+ Tiền nào của đó bác.
+ Hàng TQ thì rẻ thôi còn chất lượng...

Cái gì không nói chứ máy cnc loại thị trường thì nếu không có gì đặc sắc ở những khâu hậu mãi, chăm sóc khách hàng và chuyển giao thì chẳng có cửa gì so với máy TQ cả. Các bác bảo máy nó dởm mới rẻ, còn máy mình chất lượng nên đắt thì xin thưa rẻ có rẻ đắt có đắt nhưng nếu cùng chất lượng thì máy mình đắt hơn, còn cùng giá thành thì máy họ tốt hơn.
Đơn giản bản thân các đơn vị ở mình lắp mấy con máy thì mua của họ tất từ phụ tùng cơ khi lẫn đồ điện đóm. Thậm chí mấy con ốc rẻ thì hàng sx VN chứ mấy con ốc tốt hơn cũng mua từ TQ.
Bản thân giá thành nhập về các các bác đó lắp máy có khi còn chẳng được giá bằng mấy đội buôn phụ kiện ở làng nghề thì lấy cái gì để gia sản phẩm giá rẻ. Vật tư thì đắt hơn, hàng hóa số lượng nhỏ hơn, chi phí sản xuất lớn hơn,...

Nếu như mặt hàng riêng, đặc thù riêng hay là có những sự khác biệt thì không nói. Còn nếu hàng phổ thông thị trường thì chỉ có thể giải quyết ở mấy cái kia thôi (chuyển giao, chăm sóc, hỗ trợ,...) còn chẳng có cửa gì để nói máy tôi tốt nên tôi bán đắt.

Cái gì nó phải thực tế chứ đừng thủ dâm tình thần. Và cũng đừng quy chụp là không ủng hộ người Việt hàng Việt mà phải biết thực tế.

----------

haignition

----------


## CKD

Thấy các bác có vẻ đi xa với chủ đề. Có thể ý mỗi người mỗi khác. Em tóm tắt các ý của em thế này.
1. *Em rất tin và ủng hộ nghiên cứu hay start-up của bác chủ.* Vì lẻ nếu nói 5axis là cái gì đó huyền bí thì không đến mức ấy, nhưng nếu nói nó đơn giản như 3axis thì chắc chắn là không rồi. Trong cộng đồng thì bác ấy là một trong những người tiên phong.
2. Trên phương diện là khách hàng, em rất không cảm tình với kiểu hình thật nhưng thật ra là ảo. Vì như thế em không thể đánh giá được năng lực nhà cung cấp trước khi tiếp xúc sâu hơn. Website nếu có nó như bộ mặt của công ty vậy. Nếu nó chỉ khoe lên những thứ không thuộc về cty đó thì nó có ý nghĩa gì?
3. Trên phương diện quản trị, càng không nên "mặc kệ" các góp ý. Nếu không có đối sách tốt thì im lặng, nếu đã phản pháo thì phải chính xác. "Treo cái gì kệ em" đã thể hiện thái độ dững dưng rồi.

Tất cả các ý trên em tự nghĩ là góp ý chân thành, không có gì là chê bai hay dìm hàng gì cả.
Những ý kiến khác em thấy cũng chỉ xoay quanh mấy ý sau:
- hình ảnh trên website không phải của chủ thể.
- 5axis có vẻ huyền bí. Việc huyền bí em cũng đồng ý, dù giờ china nó có phát triển cở nào thì để làm được có 2 cách: 1-bỏ thời gian tìm tòi tư nghiên cứu. 2-bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ từ người đã biết. Không muốn bỏ thời gian thì bỏ tiền.

Còn máy ta làm và từ chị na. Em luôn khẵng định với khách hàng của em là máy em làm sẽ đắt hơn máy mua thương mại nếu có cùng tính năng. Với em thì khách hàng có nhiều gói dịch vụ khác nhau.. và cái khác biệt là những dịch vụ này các đơn vị bán máy thương mại thuần không làm được.

Còn muốn so với "tây" xin lỗi, việc đầu tiên tây nó làm là lắng nghe các góp ý, dù có chói tai hay không thì các góp ý dù tích cực hay tiêu cực đều được rút tỉa để có thể hoàn thiện sản phẩm hơn. Mục tiêu hoàn thiện là làm ra cái có thể làm hài lòng được nhiều khách hàng nhất.
Nó cũng hết lòng ủng hộ để phát triển, nhưng nó không có ủng hộ việc dùng hình ảnh, sản phẩm người khác để phô trương cho mình đâu. Giá trị tư hữu là thứ mà tụi tây quan tâm hàng đầu.

Kết, em hy vọng có thể trả chủ đề lại cho bác chủ, tiếp tục giới thiệu và thảo luận về máy 5axis.
Còn những vấn đề khác, có thể di dời qua một chủ đề mới. Bàn về doanh nghiệp việt, hướng phát triển, giá trị đạo đức hay nhân văn gì gì đó.

----------

elkun24, haignition, nhatson

----------


## Diyodira

> - Vấn đề người Việt - hàng Việt.
> Câu chuyện mấy ông BKAV làm điện thoại Việt. Bất đầu các ông đó nổ là sản xuất 100% nội địa, nào là nghiên cứ thiết kế máy, thiết kế phần mềm,...
> Nói thì như thánh, bán hàng thì đầu tiên lại chỉ có kênh duy nhất là tự bán online.
> Đương nhiên người dân không muốn làm con chuột bạch và cũng chẳng có gì để tin tưởng cả.... Bắt đầu nhiều thành phần lại quy chụp là VN thế nọ, VN thế kia, thấy sản phẩm Việt thì thế này thế kia...
> Tại sao ông VIN ông đó ra oto người dân đang chờ đợi, ông đó ra điện thoại người ta chờ đợi xem ra sao. Bởi vì đội đó họ THỰC TẾ hơn nhiều. Đội ông ấy hợp tác và mua các sáng chế của bọn BQ Tây Ban Nha,... để sản xuất.
> Bên mảng xe đội ông đó mời những nhân sự cao về lãnh đạo (nhân sự cũ GM và Bosch VN) rồi mua các bản quyền BMW để về sản xuất...
> 
> Vậy chẳng nhẽ chê ông VIN và hoan nghênh ông BKAV sao?
> 
> ...



đâu có gì mà phải "chém gió ra bão",   đâu phải nói giỏi là làm được, chém nhiều là hay!
ở đây mình muốn nói đến thái độ của chúng ta khi đón nhận sự khởi đầu của một sản phẩm, còn chuyện thương mại của một sản phẩm thế nào, sống chết ra sao thì nó còn liên quan đến nhiều yếu tố, em không đủ trình để chém lung tung, đao to búa nhớn

----------


## Diyodira

> Thấy các bác có vẻ đi xa với chủ đề. Có thể ý mỗi người mỗi khác. Em tóm tắt các ý của em thế này.
> 1. *Em rất tin và ủng hộ nghiên cứu hay start-up của bác chủ.* Vì lẻ nếu nói 5axis là cái gì đó huyền bí thì không đến mức ấy, nhưng nếu nói nó đơn giản như 3axis thì chắc chắn là không rồi. Trong cộng đồng thì bác ấy là một trong những người tiên phong.
> 2. Trên phương diện là khách hàng, em rất không cảm tình với kiểu hình thật nhưng thật ra là ảo. Vì như thế em không thể đánh giá được năng lực nhà cung cấp trước khi tiếp xúc sâu hơn. Website nếu có nó như bộ mặt của công ty vậy. Nếu nó chỉ khoe lên những thứ không thuộc về cty đó thì nó có ý nghĩa gì?
> 3. Trên phương diện quản trị, càng không nên "mặc kệ" các góp ý. Nếu không có đối sách tốt thì im lặng, nếu đã phản pháo thì phải chính xác. "Treo cái gì kệ em" đã thể hiện thái độ dững dưng rồi.
> 
> Tất cả các ý trên em tự nghĩ là góp ý chân thành, không có gì là chê bai hay dìm hàng gì cả.
> Những ý kiến khác em thấy cũng chỉ xoay quanh mấy ý sau:
> - hình ảnh trên website không phải của chủ thể.
> - 5axis có vẻ huyền bí. Việc huyền bí em cũng đồng ý, dù giờ china nó có phát triển cở nào thì để làm được có 2 cách: 1-bỏ thời gian tìm tòi tư nghiên cứu. 2-bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ từ người đã biết. Không muốn bỏ thời gian thì bỏ tiền.
> ...


trước tiên bác phải đặt mình vào vị trí người khác rồi hẳn phát biểu, việc họ sai như thế nào, mức độ ra sao thì phải xem xét và có sự góp ý chân thành và xây dựng, đằng này chưa gì đã chửi "treo đầu dê bán thịt chó", và elkun24 đã đáp lại rất kiên nhẫn và dễ thương, thể hiện sự bất mãn (đừng vội đánh giá họ dửng dưng hay này kia rồi suy diễn xem thường họ), vấn đề tiếp theo là so với "tây"ư? nó có logic hết bạn ạ, họ nhã nhặn lịch thiệp trong phát biểu nên làm gì có chuyện phản pháo, và tất nhiên họ phải lắng nghe, vài dòng ngắn gọn để ae hiểu

dĩ nhiên cũng có một số bác góp ý xây dựng và rất chân thành.
điều mong muốn của tôi là chúng ta sẽ có sự đón nhận rộng lượng và thiện chí cho những trường hợp tương tự sau này.
xin trả topic cho chủ tiếp tục thể hiện, chúc thành công bền vững, tks

----------

elkun24

----------


## elkun24

> ---cách làm máy của bác chủ là gá spindle lên trục xoay , bác chủ nhớ tư vấn cho khách chọn ATC spindle nhé , để ổn định cao độ khi lập trình nhiều dao , ATC spindle china dạo này đã rẻ rất nhiều rồi .
> 
> --- có thể mua đầu kẹp thủy lực dành cho ER  ECO grip , cái món này kẹp dao thủy lực nên rất ổn định cao độ nếu như ban đầu gắn vòng nhựa cho mỗi con dao để xác định độ sâu gá dao.
> 
> ---Nếu không quá cầu kì và không cần chính xác cao thì cây thước kẹp hay 1 cái cử so dao bằng mica làm sẵn thì spindle gỗ china 24K vẫn chạy tốt.
> 
> 
> Để em sưu tầm hình ảnh mà em diễn tả em sẽ post sau nhé.


Bác góp ý chuẩn ạ. E cũng đang xây dựng theo hướng ATC mà làm sao giá tốt nhất. Vì chạy 5 trục mà thay dao thủ công thì vất lắm bác. Bọn e hiểu về kỹ thuật mà làm còn thấy khó khăn huống gì những ng thợ.




> Thấy các bác có vẻ đi xa với chủ đề. Có thể ý mỗi người mỗi khác. Em tóm tắt các ý của em thế này.
> 1. *Em rất tin và ủng hộ nghiên cứu hay start-up của bác chủ.* Vì lẻ nếu nói 5axis là cái gì đó huyền bí thì không đến mức ấy, nhưng nếu nói nó đơn giản như 3axis thì chắc chắn là không rồi. Trong cộng đồng thì bác ấy là một trong những người tiên phong.
> 2. Trên phương diện là khách hàng, em rất không cảm tình với kiểu hình thật nhưng thật ra là ảo. Vì như thế em không thể đánh giá được năng lực nhà cung cấp trước khi tiếp xúc sâu hơn. Website nếu có nó như bộ mặt của công ty vậy. Nếu nó chỉ khoe lên những thứ không thuộc về cty đó thì nó có ý nghĩa gì?
> 3. Trên phương diện quản trị, càng không nên "mặc kệ" các góp ý. Nếu không có đối sách tốt thì im lặng, nếu đã phản pháo thì phải chính xác. "Treo cái gì kệ em" đã thể hiện thái độ dững dưng rồi.
> 
> Tất cả các ý trên em tự nghĩ là góp ý chân thành, không có gì là chê bai hay dìm hàng gì cả.
> Những ý kiến khác em thấy cũng chỉ xoay quanh mấy ý sau:
> - hình ảnh trên website không phải của chủ thể.
> - 5axis có vẻ huyền bí. Việc huyền bí em cũng đồng ý, dù giờ china nó có phát triển cở nào thì để làm được có 2 cách: 1-bỏ thời gian tìm tòi tư nghiên cứu. 2-bỏ tiền ra mua dịch vụ từ người đã biết. Không muốn bỏ thời gian thì bỏ tiền.
> ...


Em thì em luôn đón nhận các góp ý bác ạ. Nhưng nó phải trên phương diện muốn cùng đồng lòng xây dựng. Chúng ta hô hào Đoàn kết nhưng các doanh nghiệp Việt thì toàn tự bóp nhau để rồi nhường lại sân chơi cho các doanh nghiệp ngoại bác ạ  :Big Grin:  E đăng bài ngoài việc muốn quảng bá mà là còn muốn tìm thêm các bác cùng chí hướng và những nhà đầu tư nữa bác ạ.




> Bạn thương mại cho mình file post processor của powermill dùng cho máy 5 trục của bạn đó được không?


Thực sự thì khó bác ạ vì mỗi máy mỗi khác. Bên em có thể nhận viết post được thôi ạ.

----------


## elkun24

> Ui, em ủng hộ bác elkun24 phát triển & kinh doanh máy 5 trục.
> 
> Cơ mà cái hình đẹp ở bài đầu tiên là sản phẩm của bác hay của người khác?
> 
> Trong clip thì tại sao hình phay ra xơ thế vậy bác?


Hình là hình ảnh thiết kế máy 3D bác ạ nhưng render hơi lố  :Smile: ) Còn cái clip thì e đang hoàn thiện lại. Kỹ thuật đi làm marketing nên hơi lỗi. Nhưng cũng phải đăng lên thôi, 1 doanh nghiệp ko quảng bá thì khó lòng có doanh thu được (dù là ít) ạ.

----------


## elkun24

> - Vấn đề người Việt - hàng Việt.
> Câu chuyện mấy ông BKAV làm điện thoại Việt. Bất đầu các ông đó nổ là sản xuất 100% nội địa, nào là nghiên cứ thiết kế máy, thiết kế phần mềm,...
> Nói thì như thánh, bán hàng thì đầu tiên lại chỉ có kênh duy nhất là tự bán online.
> Đương nhiên người dân không muốn làm con chuột bạch và cũng chẳng có gì để tin tưởng cả.... Bắt đầu nhiều thành phần lại quy chụp là VN thế nọ, VN thế kia, thấy sản phẩm Việt thì thế này thế kia...
> Tại sao ông VIN ông đó ra oto người dân đang chờ đợi, ông đó ra điện thoại người ta chờ đợi xem ra sao. Bởi vì đội đó họ THỰC TẾ hơn nhiều. Đội ông ấy hợp tác và mua các sáng chế của bọn BQ Tây Ban Nha,... để sản xuất.
> Bên mảng xe đội ông đó mời những nhân sự cao về lãnh đạo (nhân sự cũ GM và Bosch VN) rồi mua các bản quyền BMW để về sản xuất...
> 
> Vậy chẳng nhẽ chê ông VIN và hoan nghênh ông BKAV sao?
> 
> ...


Bác chủ ở đâu để e xin đối chất với bác 1 lần xem tầm hiểu biết của bác thế nào được ko ạ ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Fusionvie

Một thread PR, giới thiệu sản phẩm, thì nên tiếp thu những góp ý tốt, bỏ qua những ý kiến thấy ko hợp với mình, tránh đôi co không cần thiết, thì thread đó mới đạt mục đích.

Thớt này coi như hỏng.

----------

CKD, elkun24, haignition, Tuanlm

----------


## Diyodira

> Một thread PR, giới thiệu sản phẩm, thì nên tiếp thu những góp ý tốt, bỏ qua những ý kiến thấy ko hợp với mình, tránh đôi co không cần thiết, thì thread đó mới đạt mục đích.
> 
> Thớt này coi như hóng.


Bac nói đúng, nhưng nhìn ở khía cạnh khác tôi lại thấy nó hữu ích, "thà rằng là như thế ta làm lại từ đầu", tôi rất thích những thớt này để chúng ta trị bịnh kinh niên của người vn, đỡ được chút nào hay chút đó, còn nước còn tát, chúng ta nên chấp nhận sự thật và sửa sai thì mới phát triển được.
Tks

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác chủ ở đâu để e xin đối chất với bác 1 lần xem tầm hiểu biết của bác thế nào được ko ạ ?


Thứ nhất em không hiểu biết, và cũng chẳng có chỗ nào nói là hiểu biết.
Thứ hai cái phần bác quote trên kia là phần reply trả lời Diyodira về các quan điểm của bác đó vấn đề dân Việt hay tẩy chay hàng Việt.
Thứ ba đọc phần reply của bác đã thấy bác thuộc tuýp người em không cần tiếp, không muốn tiếp. Em chẳng hơn thua gì với bác sao bác lại có ý tưởng là gặp nhau để ĐỐI CHẤT xem tầm hiểu biết. Xin thưa kể cả hiểu biết của bác bằng trời, hiểu biết của em là con kiến thì cũng chẳng rảnh hơi để ĐỐI CHẤT với bác, bác nhé. Còn từ trước tới nay các anh em nào có thiện chí giao lưu chém gió thì em đều vô tư hết.
Thứ tư em không hiểu biết được nhiều như các bác nhưng các điều em comment đều là sự thật em nhìn thấy, mà sự thật thì không bao giờ thay đổi.

----------

haignition

----------


## ktshung

> Thời xưa mới phải ngồi soạn post. Chứ thời nay đi kèm với các chương trình CAM là có sẵn các chương trình tạo, sửa file post rồi. Toàn giao diện GUI rất trực quan chỉ việc chọn thôi. Máy mình sao thì mình chọn vậy. Nó còn có luôn minh họa cho mình nhìn luôn. Có gì đâu.


Bác ví dụ cụ thể 1 soft cho em thừ nghiệm với ạ

----------


## audiophilevn

> Bac nói đúng, nhưng nhìn ở khía cạnh khác tôi lại thấy nó hữu ích, "thà rằng là như thế ta làm lại từ đầu", tôi rất thích những thớt này để chúng ta trị bịnh kinh niên của người vn, đỡ được chút nào hay chút đó, còn nước còn tát, chúng ta nên chấp nhận sự thật và sửa sai thì mới phát triển được.
> Tks


E thì thấy tây hay ta gì thì cũng như nhau thôi, 1 luồng quan điểm đưa ra bao h cũng có nhiều chiều ý kiến, cả chủ quan lẫn khách quan, cả tích cực và tiêu cựu , quan trọng là người đưa ra ý tưởng có dám mạnh dạn vượt lên những rào cản trước mắt đó hay không. khi các bác đưa ra ý kiến rằng VN mình hay dìm hàng thì đó cũng chính là ý kiến rất chủ quan , hy vọng bác chủ đã ấp ước mơ thì cố gắng mà biến nó thành hiện thực.

----------

elkun24

----------


## Diyodira

> mà sự thật thì không bao giờ thay đổi.


bác có nhầm lẫn thị trường với quy luật tự nhiên không vậy (thì hiện tại trong tiếng anh ấy)?

Microsoft đã ngủ quên trên chiến thắng, xem thường mãng mobile nên giờ mới ra nông nổi này, càng đuổi theo càng đuối sức, cũng vì sự chủ quan cứ nghĩ mình là đúng, nghĩ mình đang nắm sự thật hiển nhiên mà không ngờ tới cơn sóng ngầm mobile đang cuồn cuộn dữ dội sắp nổi lên nhấn chìm mình.

vài dòng chân thành, mong bác suutam suy ngẫm.

----------


## ktshung

Em nghĩ mọi thứ thời gian sẽ trả lời, hàng ông ấy tốt mà giá rẻ hơn thị trường đương nhiên ông ấy tồn tại, ngược lại thị trường tự đào thải. Mỗi người có cái "cơ" làm ăn riêng, thằng khéo nói, thằng khéo làm, thằng khéo nịnh ... tùy theo sở trường thôi. Mình dân kỹ thuật nói chuyện kỹ thuật đi mấy bác, em đang bí vụ Post cho máy 4 trục đồng thời, bác nào có kinh nghiệm xin giúp em với, em cám ơn

----------

TigerHN

----------


## thaodaitu

Viết post 5 trục chi phí bao nhiêu vậy bạn?

----------


## suu_tam

> Bác ví dụ cụ thể 1 soft cho em thừ nghiệm với ạ


Chương trình nào cũng có phần viết và sửa post đi kèm mà bác. Bác dùng chương trình CAM nào thì có chương trình của bọn đó.
Nếu chỉ số lượng ít thì cần ví dụ cụ thể còn đây gần như tất cả nên bác đang dùng cái gì thì có cái đó sao phải ví dụ.

----------


## terminaterx300

lâu oài mấy tay trên mastercam báo giá trọn gói post cho 5 axis cả simulate là khoảng 40-50tr gì đó. ngoài HN

----------

elkun24

----------


## thaodaitu

Bạn cần 4 trục đồng thời liên hệ mình viết cho nhé!

----------

elkun24

----------


## elkun24

> lâu oài mấy tay trên mastercam báo giá trọn gói post cho 5 axis cả simulate là khoảng 40-50tr gì đó. ngoài HN


Đúng bác. Viết xong chắc chắn phải simulation rùi  :Big Grin:  Với cả giá đó cũng từ thời xưa rồi, khi các phần mềm chưa hỗ trợ nhiều như bây h ạ.

----------


## Fusionvie

Em chưa làm 5 trục bao giờ, nhưng thấy trong HSM Inventor Cam có thể post process cho 5 trục, vậy có giống cái gói các bác đang nói ở trên không?

----------

